# Mandrake installiert, aber keine Programme



## Erpel (4. September 2003)

Hallo, dieser Thread ist die Fortsetzung zu :
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials132104.html
Also, heute morgen habe ich also Mandrake 9.1 installiert, (die Installation lief absolut problemlos danke nochmal für die Hilfe.) Und jetzt zum ersten Problem:
Wie in der Überschrift angedeutet, zeigte sich die KDE Oberfläche samt zugehörigem Menü (wie nett man das Startmenüähnliche Teil links unten ind der "Taskleiste") ziemlich leer. Um genau zu sein, waren die einzigen dorf aufgefundenen Einträge:
Abmelden
Bildschirm sperren
Befehl ausführen
Lesezeichen (enthält ne Menge links, die alle zu nichts führen außer etwas das aussieht als würder der Desktop neu geladen)
Schnellanzeiger.

Unter GNOME bot sich ein ähnliches Bild.

Als ich über das Kontextmenü eine neue Textdatei auf dem Desktop erstellt habe, und diese öffnen wollte (ein Klick, Doppelklick und Kontextmenü/Öffnen habe ich versucht) passierte wieder nichts.

Danke für ale Lösungsvorschläge.


----------



## JohannesR (8. September 2003)

Schmeiss das KDE und Gnome von der Platte und mach X11 und nen guten WindowManager drauf. Schön finde ich z.B. FVWM (den benutze ich selber), FluxBox und Windowmaker.


----------



## Sway (12. September 2003)

Versuch es mal bei http://www.linuxforen.de
Da sind vele Cracks dabei, die sicher ne Lösung haben.
Ich denke mal, das aus irgendeinem Grund die Menü-Datei nicht geladen wird. Aber ich kenn mich net wirklich damit aus.


----------

